# Tried to clean my car today...



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Loki wanted to get involved too apparently. Unfortunately it took ten times longer with him helping!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

A very helpful kitty, licking clean the bits you missed


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

lol Looks like he's inspecting your work  Hope you passed


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

What a good boy  can you send him round here to do ours please it seems to be full of sand & spot fur, dont know how :blink: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

tylow said:


> lol Looks like he's inspecting your work  Hope you passed


Thats what it looks like to me too!


----------

